# Curvy, green skinned, women dressed in black



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find pictures of this? 

If they are holding brooms, that's an added bonus. Oh, yeah, and pointy black hats. Can't forget the hats.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 1, 2006)

You mean like the witch on the Bugs Bunny cartoons?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You mean like the witch on the Bugs Bunny cartoons?



Close, but a tad younger looking than that.

More like this.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, there ya go. Have you done all the standard image searches already?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anyone know where I can find pictures of this?
> 
> If they are holding brooms, that's an added bonus. Oh, yeah, and pointy black hats. Can't forget the hats.



Pictures? Pfagh! I could get you a great deal on one of them big, fat Orion Slave Girls. Their skin is naturally green, it never washes off. And she'll wear anything you want her to. After all... You bought her, right? She'll do what you say!

Let me know what you think as _Zeta Orionis_, is only accepting 'phone-calls right after sun-down their time and my schedule is back-logged with orders for the up-coming holidays.

Here's a sample of one of the thinner models:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Well, there ya go. Have you done all the standard image searches already?



Yes, I have. 

Surprisingly pictures of curvy green skinned women dressed in black and wearing pointy hats are oddly enough very hard to come by. Yeah, I know. I was shocked as well.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


>



Now If she was only wearing a pointy hat, that would be just about perfect.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Close, but a tad younger looking than that.
> 
> More like this.



Now you're talkin' about my peeps! 

Isn't Idina wonderful? 

Hardly curvy though - she's actually quite slim. But in the original cast (of her B'way show "Wicked"), there was a chorus member who was somewhat outside the norm in terms of size (probably a size 12 - hardly even plump, but refreshing to see, nonetheless), but sadly, she wasn't green.

I don't know of any other green sisters, but here, maybe this will distract you for a few moments.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 1, 2006)

sorry about the overly exposed nostrils.... 

View attachment greenwitch2.JPG


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cool Kimberleigh. The poison apple is a nice touch.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks 
Sometimes, it's just not easy being green.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2006)

This is my favorite curvy, green skinned woman. I have her on the wall in my den.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Very cool Kimberleigh. The poison apple is a nice touch.


uhm, that's a testicle. I mean, she IS a witch.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is my favorite curvy, green skinned woman. I have her on the wall in my den.



Hahaha that's a great piece, TFG! Hadn't seen that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> uhm, that's a testicle. I mean, she IS a witch.



I have your testicles right here, Ms. Jes.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I have your testicles right here, Ms. Jes.


ooh, goodie! Because my hands have been feeling so....empty, lately!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> uhm, that's a testicle. I mean, she IS a witch.



busted. :doh: 

LOL


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I have your testicles right here, Ms. Jes.


 
Best line on the board all evening.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 1, 2006)

http://peopleconnection.aol.com/memberphotos/halloween
But she's the real deal.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

I believe that's Princess Fiona. Not really into Ogresses. I'm more interested in females of Witchy variety. Except the ones that wear frilly pink dresses and gold crowns. They annoy me and usually talk like valley girls.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 2, 2006)

Uhm like excuuuuse me Jack dude. But like what's so totally wrong about sounding Valley and junk, huh? For reals, do you think it's grody to the max or gag-a-riffic? As if! You just like totally don't like get it, ohhhhkay?
For sure!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Uhm like excuuuuse me Jack dude. But like what's so totally wrong about sounding Valley and junk, huh? For reals, do you think it's grody to the max or gag-a-riffic? As if! You just like totally don't like get it, ohhhhkay?
> For sure!



Gag me con spoon, Vallerific One.


----------



## Emma (Jun 2, 2006)

I've got a picture of me greenskinned somewhere. Not sure if i'm dressed in black though. I'll go find it.


----------



## Emma (Jun 2, 2006)

not dressed in all black though lol.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 2, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Uhm like excuuuuse me Jack dude. But like what's so totally wrong about sounding Valley and junk, huh? For reals, do you think it's grody to the max or gag-a-riffic? As if! You just like totally don't like get it, ohhhhkay?
> For sure!



I'm sorry, but I didn't catch what you said, as the sights and sounds of Frank and Moon Unit flashed in my brainpan...


----------



## RedHead (Jun 2, 2006)

Like, okay, yah know it's not like cewl to talk bad about a group of people, like you know!

I mean it's totally like putting on a pair of shoes that are too tight...I mean, like oww, like that pinches. I am so sure...gag me with a King Salmon!

(BTW...I won the "Matanuska Valley Girl Contest" when I was 17)


----------



## Buffie (Jun 2, 2006)

Ohhhhmigawd, Redhead! Like for sure! You like soooo get it. Poor Russ and Seth, gah! Bag your face, dweebies! Totally! Way! You, Redhead, like are like so bitchin, for reals!


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2006)

Ohhmyigawwd! TOTALLY TUBULAR!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 2, 2006)

See, that's exactly how Glinda talked. Annoyed the heck out of me. 

"I'm like, I don't care if you are the Witch of the North, don't talk that way around me. It sounds stupid and for goodness sakes, take off that silly gold crown!"


----------



## Obesus (Jun 6, 2006)

The infamous "Smurfettes" extravaganza put on over here in Frisco by the Glamourpussies! blue and white, green and black aren't all _that_ far off!


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 6, 2006)

There they are! I had always wondered what-ever-happened-to Motley Crue.
Now I know.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 6, 2006)

Smurfs defiling my green skin thread!? It burns!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 6, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> http://peopleconnection.aol.com/memberphotos/halloween
> But she's the real deal.



that looks like my friend Mike's sister. She came dressed up for Halloween one year as the girl from Shrek ya know after she turned into an ogre. If that's her she made that dress herself! 

I'll have to forward this post to him and find out


----------

